# Java-Programm als Webserver erzeugt HTML



## mamelinchen (24. Mai 2010)

Ich soll ein Java-Programm schreiben, welches als Server fungiert.

Ich soll mittels einem anderen Rechner per Browser auf den Server zugreifen.

Der Server soll eine HTML-Seite für die Entgegennahme von Daten per GET erzeugen.

Die Daten sollen dann vom Server verwendet werden und wiederum das Ergebnis als HTML zurückgesendet werden.

Nun die Frage:

Wie wendet sich der Client an den Server?

Er soll einfach die Adresse und den Port vom Server aufrufen und zurückgesendet werden soll die HTML, und danach wiederum die Eingaben per Get vom Benutzer.

Wie implementier ich das?

Implementier ich den Client und den Server in Java?
Der Client muss ich doch zuerst an den Server wenden?
Ich hab nur Beispiele gesehn wo die HTMl als Datei auf dem Server liegt, das ist aber nicht hier der Fall.

Ich habe mir das so gedacht:
Klasse:


```
try{
				System.out.println("Warte auf Verbindung auf Port 5002...");
				ServerSocket serverSocket = new ServerSocket(port);
				Socket clientSocket = serverSocket.accept();
				System.out.println("Verbindung hergestellt");
                                erzeugeHTML();
				InputStream in = clientSocket.getInputStream();
				OutputStream out = clientSocket.getOutputStream();
				pw = new PrintWriter(clientSocket.getOutputStream());
				for (int i = 0; i < htmllines.length; i++) {
[COLOR="Red"]//Hier will ich dem Client die HTML übermitteln durch den Stream[/COLOR]
					pw.println(htmllines[i]);
				}
```

Is der Weg richtig?

Der Server sendet ja somit erstmal die HTMl und dann?
Er muss ja dann auf die Antwort des Clients warten , wie unterscheidet er die Anfragen?
Die Verbindung steht ja schon.


----------



## madboy (24. Mai 2010)

mamelinchen hat gesagt.:


> Is der Weg richtig?
> 
> Der Server sendet ja somit erstmal die HTMl und dann?
> Er muss ja dann auf die Antwort des Clients warten , wie unterscheidet er die Anfragen?
> Die Verbindung steht ja schon.



Grundsätzlich passt der Weg.
Der Server sendet die HTML und dann wartet er auf den nächsten Client. Das passt so schon ;-)
Eine Antwort vom Client ist nicht nötig. Der Server wartet einfach auf eine neue Anfrage. Warum willst du verschiedene Anfragen unterscheiden? Dem Server ist (wieder mal) egal, wer was von ihm will. Fragt ein Client an, liefert der Server und fertig.
Den Socket schließen solltest du allerdings noch, nachdem alles gesendet wurde.

So weit mein nicht-Expertenwissen ;-) Genaueres weiß z.B. Hypertext Transfer Protocol ? Wikipedia


----------



## mamelinchen (24. Mai 2010)

Achso ich dachte ich muss die Anfragen unterscheiden, 
nicht das ich dann wieder eine HTML
erzeuge, wenn der Client n Request sendet?

Er soll ja dann über die HTML die eingegebenen Werte aus dem Textfeld per GET übertragen und diese Werte dann intern weiterverwenden.
Wie weiss er wann er die HTMl schicken soll und wann die Werte verarbeiten und als neue HTML an den Client schicken soll?

Ich bin da noch total ahnungslos!

Hab viel gelesen aber irgendwie wird es mir nicht klarer...


----------



## madboy (24. Mai 2010)

Der Server entscheidet anhand der URL.
Beispiel:
1. Client fordert htt p://www.java-forum.org an. Server schaut, ob an dieser Stelle eine Datei liegt, die er senden kann. Angenommen, er findet keine, sucht er eine index.html und sendet die.

2. Client fordert ht tp://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/100770-java-programm-webserver-erzeugt-html.html. Server sucht im Verzeichnis netzwerkprogrammierung, ob da eine Datei namens 100770-java-programm-webserver-erzeugt-html.html liegt und sendet diese.

3. Client fordert ht tp://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/100770-java-programm-webserver-erzeugt-html.html?key=blubb. Siehe 2., nur wird diesmal noch per GET ein Key-Value-Paar "key=blubb" übergeben. Server wertet das aus und sendet eine entsprechende Antwort.

Bis auf das HTML werden übrigens noch Header übertragen, aber das sollte für den Anfang nicht so wichtig sein. Ansonsten siehe verlinkten Wikipedia-Artikel, da steht bestimmt was dazu.

EDIT: ansonsten lade dir mal einen Sniffer wie Wireshark runter, surfe ein bisschen und schaue, was da für Daten über das Netzwerk gehen. Das ist im ersten Moment verwirrend, weil viele Bilder und sonstiger Kram übertragen werden aber das Prinzip sollte klar werden.


----------



## mamelinchen (24. Mai 2010)

Das weiss ich alles schon, 

nur das es halt keine index.html gibt, 
sondern der Server soll halt die HTML bei http://java-forum.de senden.

Bei http://java-forum.de/?name="lala"... soll er halt die values behandeln und wieder eine HTML 
erstellen.


Wie unterscheide ich das jetzt im Programm?


----------



## madboy (24. Mai 2010)

Hast du den Wikipedia-Artikel gelesen?


			
				wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Beispiel: Auf der Startseite von Wikipedia wird in das Eingabefeld der Suche „Katzen“ eingegeben und auf die Schaltfläche „Artikel“ geklickt. Der Browser sendet folgende oder ähnliche Anfrage an den Server:
> 
> GET /wiki/Spezial:Search?search=Katzen&go=Artikel HTTP/1.1
> Host: de.wikipedia.org
> …



Du bekommst als Server die GET-Parameter im Header mit geschickt. Das geht ganz automatisch. Baue dir mal einen ganz simplen Server, den du ja schon gepostet hast. Dann gib einfach mal aus, was passiert wenn du mit dem Browser auf den Server verbindest.


----------



## mamelinchen (26. Mai 2010)

OK:Also nochmal zum Verständnis:

Ich muss den Header vom Client analysieren.
Und nach bestimmten Kriterien dann antworten, ja?

Wie sieht denn der Header aus wenn der Browser einfach die Adresse vom Server aufruft?
Ich will ja dann sofort die HTML aufbauen und dem Client senden, ich habe ja keine index.html.


----------



## madboy (26. Mai 2010)

Ein Header sieht z.B. so aus:

```
GET / HTTP/1.1
Host: 192.168.2.26
Connection: keep-alive
User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US) AppleWebKit/533.2 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/5.0.342.9 Safari/533.2
Cache-Control: max-age=0
Accept: application/xml,application/xhtml+xml,text/html;q=0.9,text/plain;q=0.8,image/png,*/*;q=0.5
Accept-Encoding: gzip,deflate,sdch
Accept-Language: en-US,en;q=0.8
Accept-Charset: ISO-8859-1,utf-8;q=0.7,*;q=0.3
If-None-Match: "700a2-2d-4857ad1d8e700"-gzip
If-Modified-Since: Fri, 30 Apr 2010 21:21:00 GMT
```

Wie schon erwähnt, gibt es viele Quellen im Internet und falls die nicht reichen, kannst du auch selber Daten sammeln. Wireshark, oder wenn du Firefox verwendest: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/3829/

Kleine Liste von möglichen Headerwerten: List of HTTP headers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Alternative (noch mal zur Erinnerung ;-) ): programmiere einen möglichst einfachen Server, lasse den auf einem Port deiner Wahl horchen, lasse ihn alles ausgeben, was er empfängt und verbinde dich dann mit einem Browser auf 
	
	
	
	





```
localhost:GEWÄHLTER_PORT
```


----------



## mamelinchen (30. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich sehe jetzt besser durch !

Es funktioniert.

Der Server wählt anhand der Werte aus dem BufferedReader vom Browser die GET-Form und ruft dann die Methoden auf.

Danke!


----------

